# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Προσοχη ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ.

## pedrogall

Θελω να επιστησω την προσοχη [ επειδη την επαθα ] οτι στην εφημεριδα Χρυση Ευκαιρια υπαρχουν πολλες αγγελιες σχετικα με πωλησεις πουλιων- ζωων, αλλα και αλλων ειδων π.χ τηλεορασεις, με μονον κινητα τηλεφωνα [ που ομως ανηκουν ολα στον ιδιο Απατεωνα ], που υποσχονται πωλησεις αυτων των πουλιων κ.λ.π αφου τους καταθεσεις σε λογαριασμο που σου δινουν τα χρηματα που ζητουν για το συγκεκριμενο πουλι, και οτι θα στο στειλουν απο το ΄΄ανυπαρκτο΄΄ εκτροφειο που εχουν και μαλιστα χωρις τα εξοδα αποστολης. Δυστηχως παιρνουν τα χρηματα , κλεινουν το συγκεκριμενο κινητο τηλεφωνο που εδωσες την παραγγελεια, και φυσικα δεν στελνουν κανενα πουλι. Εκανα σημερα καταγγελεια στην ασφαλεια αλλα δυστηχως τα χρηματα εχαθησαν. Προσοχη λοιπον σε τετοιες αγγελιες που δεν εχουν καποιο σταθερο τηλεφωνο και διευθηνση. Ειναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ.

----------


## nikolakis81

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3496

----------


## Antigoni87

Μιας και πλέον τα στοιχεία όλων των κατόχων κινητών έχουν καταγραφεί από τις εταιρείες, δε μπορεί να βρεθεί ο κάτοχος του συγκεκριμένου κινητού;
Λυπάμαι πολύ Πέτρο... Μακάρι να βγει κάτι από αυτή την ιστορία.  :sad:

----------


## maria(lef)

Πέτρο έγραψα και στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο Βαγγέλης, θα πρέπει να πας ο ίδιος στον Εισαγγελέα Υπηρεσίας και να καταγγείλεις το συμβάν, από την Αστυνομία δεν περιμένω και πολλά πράγματα, συνήθως βρίσκουν αστείο το θέμα. Ο εισαγγελέας όμως, εφόσον πρόκειται για απάτη, έχει την υποχρέωση να κινηθεί άμεσα. Αξίζει τον κόπο να προσπαθήσεις, όχι τόσο για τα χρήματα (που φυσικά υποθέτω ότι δεν θα ήταν και λίγα) αλλά για να σταματήσουν επιτέλους κάποιοι να εκμεταλεύονται την αγάπη και την λαχτάρα ενός ανθρώπου (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μάλλον θα είναι πολλοί περισσότεροι από ένας) ν' αποκτήσει ένα ζωάκι ή πουλί!

----------


## pedrogall

Μα αυτο σκοπευω να κανω. Αφου παρω την Παρασκευη το χαρτι της μηνυσεως απο την αστυνομια, θα παω με οσα στοιχεια εχω στην διαθεση μου να τα καταθεσω στον εισαγγελεα υπηρεσιας μηπως αυτος μπορεσει να βρει μια ακρη και να σταματησει αυτους τους απατεωνες, οι οποιοι απ οτι μου ειπαν στην ασφαλεια , δεν βαζουν μονο αγγελειες για πουλια και αλλα ζωα, αλλα και σε αλλες κατηγοριες , οπως για πωληση τηλεορασεων κ.λ.π.

----------


## vagelis76

> Μιας και πλέον τα στοιχεία όλων των κατόχων κινητών έχουν καταγραφεί από τις εταιρείες, δε μπορεί να βρεθεί ο κάτοχος του συγκεκριμένου κινητού;
> Λυπάμαι πολύ Πέτρο... Μακάρι να βγει κάτι από αυτή την ιστορία.


Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην είναι 1 μόνο κινητό,παρόμοιες αγγελίες με πουλιά είναι πολλές,Ποιος ξέρει   ::  πόσοι άλλοι κάνουν αυτοί τη δουλεία...
για αυτό παιδιά...

    ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*[marq=right:3rmtjzsb]ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!![/marq:3rmtjzsb]*

*[marq=down:3rmtjzsb]ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!![/marq:3rmtjzsb]*

*[marq=up:3rmtjzsb]ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!![/marq:3rmtjzsb]*

*[marq=left:3rmtjzsb]ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!![/marq:3rmtjzsb]*

----------


## sakis_40

για σας παιδια στην ιστοσελιδα με τις αγγελιες πατηστε απατη για να μην ξαναβαλουν αγγελια απο αυτο το ατομο

----------


## dimitris1973

νομιζω δεν υπαρχει αυτη η επιλογη...εχω στειλει e-mail αλλα δεν τις βγαζουν

----------


## pedrogall

Σημερα το πρωι ξαναπηγα στην ασφαλεια και κατεθεσα μηνυση οχι κατα αγνωστων πλεον , αλλα κατα της Dimitrina Nikolova. Βρηκα διευθηνσεις της , το ΑΦΜ της και η μηνυση ειναι πλεον συγκεκριμενη. Επισης με το χαρτι της ασφαλειας πηγα μετα στα γραφεια της Χρυσης Ευκαιριας , [ που και στο σημερινο φυλο της ] υπαρχουν αγγελιες των απατεωνων. Εγραψαν τα τηλεφωνα και κρατησαν ολα τα στοιχεια που τους εδωσα για να τα δωσουν στην νομικη τους υπηρεσια να εξετασουν το θεμα. Παντως και να διαγραψουν αυτα τα τηλεφωνα , καλλιστα οι απατεωνες θα παρουν καινουργια καρτοκινητα νουμερα και θα συνεχισουν το εργο τους.

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπράβο Πέτρο! Δυστυχώς δεν κάνουν όλοι αυτές τις κινήσεις, και γι' αυτό μένει χώρος για να δρουν οι απατεώνες! Μακάρι να την πιάσουν και να την τιμωρήσουν όπως της αξίζει!

----------


## vagelis76

Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις Πέτρο.

----------


## panteraz

Σας θυμίζει κάτι;;;

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/2010/1 ... nline.html

----------


## Niva2gr

Φαίνεται οτι έχει ανεπτυγμένες επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες η κ. Νικόλοβα!
Κύριε Πέτρο, το είδατε αυτό;

----------


## Antigoni87

:eek:   :eek:  
Καλά, θα την κλείσουν μέσα αυτήν. Ευτυχώς που έγιναν αυτές οι κινήσεις με αφορμή τον παπαγάλο, γιατί μιλάμε για κύκλωμα και ολόκληρη επιχείρηση, όχι μια δυο μικροαπάτες...

Ήρθε η ώρα τους!  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Δυστηχως τα ειδα. Δεν γνωριζω τι εκαναν οι πριν απο μενα εξαπατηθεντες, αλλα εγω εκανα προχθες μηνυση κατα της Dimitrina Nikolova, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι δεν προκειται να γινει τιποτα, γιατι η απατεωνησα και ολο το συναφι της θα αλλαζουν διευθηνσεις και τηλεφωνα και δεν θα τους βρισκουν πουθενα. Ακομη και στην Χρυση Ευκαιρια που κατειγγηλα το γεγονος, εξακολουθουν και σημερα να υπαρχουν οι αγγελιες αυτες. Εδω θα μου πειτε δεν πιανουν απατεωνες εκατομυριων ευρω, θα πιασουν τους .....ψιλικατζηδες. Δυστηχως αυτο ειναι το κρατος μας.

----------


## Niva2gr

Πέτρο, γιατί δεν συνεννοείσαι με τους άλλους που την πάτησαν για να κάνετε κάτι συντονισμένα;

----------


## vagelis76

έ όχι και ψιλικατζήδες Πέτρο,με χιλιάρικα παίζουν οι απατεώνες...
και ο καημένος ο εξαπατημένος τα μαζεύει σεντς σεντς

----------


## pedrogall

Φιλοι μου θα προχωρησω απο Δευτερα και σε αλλη ενεργεια. Εκανα εκτυπωση την καταγγελεια του θυματος για την αγορα του laptop που ποτε δεν παρελαβε, και ολα αυτα που γραφει για τον ιδιο λογαριασμο τραπεζης με αυτον που κατεθεσα κι εγω τα χρηματα. το ιδιο ονομα [ Nikolova Dimitrina ], τα ιδια τηλεφωνα ,και πολλες διαφορες αγγελιες, θα εχω και την δικη μου μηνυση κατα της ΄΄ κυριας ΄΄ ,και θα παω στην Γ.Α.Δ.Α [ Λ. Αλεξανδρας ] στην διευθηνση Ηλεκτρονικου Εγκληματος. Αυτοι ασχολουνται με απατες μεσω internet , και ελπιζω να μπορεσουν να τους εντοπισουν και να βαλουν τερμα στην συνεχιζομενη απατη τους. Θα σας ενηνερωσω σχετικα τι θα μου πουν.

----------


## dimitris1973

Μπράβο Πέτρο ..΅Ελπιζω εκει πλεον να κανουν κατι συντομα ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Περιμένουμε εναγωνίως νέα  ::  

Συγχαρητήρια, πραγματικά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pedrogall

Οπως σας ειχα πει , πηγα σημερα το πρωι στην ΓΑΔΑ [ διευθηνση ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος ] , με ολα τα στοιχεια που ειχα για την δραση της Dimitrina Nikolova και των συνεργατων της , για να κινηθουν και να βαλουν τερμα στην απατη που διαπρατουν μεσω αγγελιων στο ιντερνετ και στην Χρυση Ευκαιρια. Και ενω μου ειπαν οτι ειχαν και απο αλλους σχετικες καταγγελιες για την συγκεκριμενη ΄΄ κυρια ΄΄, δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα , γιατι και οι διευθηνσεις που τους εδωσα θα ειναι ψευτικες , και το διαβατηριο με τα στοιχεια της θα ειναι πλαστο , ουτε εχουν το δικαιωμα να σταματησουν τις σχετικες αγγελιες. Ακομα και δικαστηριο να γινει [ αν γινει ] , μετα την μηνυση μου , αυτη ουτε θα παρουσιαστει , οποτε δεν προκειται να γινει τιποτα. Αυτοι θα συνεχιζουν να βαζουν αγγελιες χωρις να μπορει να τους σταματησει κανεις. Δυστηχως ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα. Προσπαθησα οσο μπορουσα αλλα επι ματαιω.

----------


## Niva2gr

> Οπως σας ειχα πει , πηγα σημερα το πρωι στην ΓΑΔΑ [ διευθηνση ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος ] , με ολα τα στοιχεια που ειχα για την δραση της Dimitrina Nikolova και των συνεργατων της , για να κινηθουν και να βαλουν τερμα στην απατη που διαπρατουν μεσω αγγελιων στο ιντερνετ και στην Χρυση Ευκαιρια. Και ενω μου ειπαν οτι ειχαν και απο αλλους σχετικες καταγγελιες για την συγκεκριμενη ΄΄ κυρια ΄΄, δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα , γιατι και οι διευθηνσεις που τους εδωσα θα ειναι ψευτικες , και το διαβατηριο με τα στοιχεια της θα ειναι πλαστο ,



Και αυτό δηλαδή τους εμποδίζει να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και να καταχωρήσουν τη μήνυση; Δηλαδή τόσο δύσκολο είναι να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και να διασταυρώσουν πρώτα οτι πραγματικά τα στοιχεία είναι ψεύτικα;

----------


## dimitris1973

είναι πολύ εύκολο ........με εισαγγελική  παραγγελία μπορούν να δουν από πού εκπέμπουν τα κινητά .

μου φαίνετε ότι πρέπει να βγάλουμε το θέμα στην T.V. Τουλάχιστον μην πέσουν  και άλλα θύματα στα χέρια τους .

τι να πω απογοητεύτηκα από την ελληνική αστυνομία  ..

Και κάτι άλλο που δεν κολαει ….ψεύτικα στοιχειά και δήλωση στην εφορία …δεν κολαει

----------


## Antigoni87

Βαριούνται!  ::   ::   ::  Είναι υποχρέωσή τους να ασκούν τις στοιχειώδεις υποχρεώσεις τους για την προστασία του πολίτη.
Δημήτρη έχεις δίκιο, έστω και ανώνυμα στην τηλεόραση, το να ζητηθεί να δημοσιοποιηθεί το θέμα, θα είναι καλύτερο από το τίποτα... 
Δυο φορές έτυχε να χρειαστεί να κάνω καταγγελία στην Αστυνομία, και δεν έγινε τίποτα. Αν δεν αναλαμβάνουν οι ίδιοι δράση, πρέπει δυστυχώς να αναλάβει το θύμα...
Δεν το περίμενα αυτό σαν εξέλιξη... Απλώς δεν ασχολήθηκαν παραπάνω, είναι φανερό. Τόσες και τόσες σοβαρότερες και πιο περίπλοκες περιπτώσεις απάτης μπορούν να διαλευκάνουν, τα ψεύτικα χαρτιά είναι το πρόβλημα;  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Οπως ειχα γραψει και προ ημερων, εδω δεν ασχολουνται με σοβαροτερες υποθεσεις , μ αυτην θα ασχοληθουν; Απλως σου δινουν συμβουλες να προσεχεις οταν αγοραζεις κατι μεσω internet , και τιποτα αλλο. Ουτε η τηλεοραση ειναι αρμοδια για να βρει τους απατεωνες. Αυτο ειναι δουλεια της αστυνομιας. Δυστηχως αυτο ειναι το κρατος μας.

----------


## mariam

Καλώς η κακώς για να επέμβει εισαγγελέας και να παρακολουθήσει κινητά τηλέφωνα πρέπει να υπάρχει πράξη θανάτου...Φυσικά και είναι απαράδεκτο να μην μπορεί να γίνει κάτι όμως για να σταματήσουν τη δράση τέτοιων ατόμων..

----------


## Lucky Witch

Επειδή είμαι από οικογένεια αστυνομικών θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι δεν είναι όλα τόσο απλά όσο φαίνονται σχετικά με την αστυνομία.
Και ούτε πιστεύω ότι βαριούνται ή δεν τους νοιάζει,απλά τέτοια θέματα όντως δεν είναι εύκολο να λυθούν από την στιγμή που παίζει πλαστογραφία στην μέση.
Και όσο αφορά το κράτος που έχουμε,το οποίο υπολειτουργεί φανερά σε όλους τους τομείς αυτό είναι το μόνο υπεύθυνο για την οποιαδήποτε κατάντια οπιασδήποτε υπηρεσίας του.
Ιδιωτικής ή δημόσιας.
Οπότε ας μην καταδικάζουμε τόσο εύκολα.
Κάνει ο καθένας ότι μπορεί.

----------


## papeipa

Γεια σας  και απο μενα...

Δεν εχω σχεση με το αντικείμενο του Forum απλα γραφτηκα επειδη ειμαι το θυμα  με το λαπτοπ.... που αναδημοσιευτηκε το ποστ μου σε ολο το ιντερνετ...
http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/2010/1 ... nline.html
http://www.freezlo.gr/blogs/prosoxi-meg ... elies.html
http://www.elladanews.gr/article/446239 ... elies.html
http://www.inews.gr/96/prosochi--megali ... gelies.htm
http://www.imode.gr/2010/11/%CF%80%CF%8 ... CE%B1.html



Να σας πω τι κινησεις έχω κανει απο τότε....

Εκτυπωσα 40 σελιδες με δεκαδες κινητα , και 10 αγγελιες για το καθε κινητο (σκυλια γατια τζακια καναπεδες κρεβατια ψηφιακες μηχανες , αγριογουρουνα , αντιλοπες , κατσικια , λαπτοπ (θεος φυλαξει ! ) και μαζι με την αποδειξη απο την καταθεση (1400 ευρό  :sad:  )  πηγα στην ΓΑΔΑ να κινηθω νομικά....

Ο νεαρός υπαξιωματικος που μου πηρε καταθεση , ειπε πως ημουν ο 5ος που το εκανε τους τελευταιους μηνες, και πως οι αλλες περιπτωσεις (παπαγαλοι)  εχουν ηδη καταγραφει και θα σταλουν στον εισαγγελεα.... Ειπα ακριβως ότι αναφερω και στο ποστ.
Γελαγε. Το πηρε στο καλαμπουρι. Δεν κρυβω ότι και εγω γελασα με το τι αγγελίες πανε και βαζουνε για να φανε τα λεφτα του κοσμακη...
Μολις ηταν διαθεσιμος ο διευθυντης της διωξης , πηγε και του ειπε οτι εχουμε και αλλο κρουσμα με τιν απατη Νικολοβα και ο διευθυντης ειπε: "Παλι η Νικολοβα ? εχει πηδηξει ολη την Ελλαδα αυτη!" 

Τελοσπαντων μετα τον ρωτησα τι μπορει να γινει και αρχισε να μου τα μασαει.... Και ειναι δυσκολο , οι τραπεζες ισχυριζονται απορρητο , τα κινητα σιγουρα θα ειναι δηλωμενα σε αλλα στοιχεια , ισως και σε καποιον που εχει αποβιωσει κτλπ.... Του ειπα το ξερω , αλλα αδυνατω να πιστεψω οτι μπορω αυτη τη στιγμη να τον παρω τηλεφωνο και να κανονισω παραγγελια μπροστα σας. Και μου απανταει πως δεν μπορει να γινει κατι , παρα μονο να συσχετισει την υποθεση με τις αλλες και να τις  στειλει ολες στον Εισαγγελεα ...(δλδ οι αλλες ακομα να πανε με λιγα λογια..) 

Έφυγα με πολυ λίγες ελπιδες οτι ο κρατικος μηχανισμος θα κινηθει  αμεσα...

Μετα απο μια εμβομαδα πηρα τηλεφωνο στη διωξη να μαθω νεοτερα.... 
Οι μηνυσεις ακομα εκει καθονταν....  ::    Ποτε θα τις στειλετε ? 
Ε αυτα δεν γινονται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη .... 
Δλδ αυτο το μηνα?
Εεεε... σε 1 , 2 μηνες...   ::  

Δεν περιγραφω αλλο... Θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες οτι ειναι τα ζωα μου αργα και ας βλεπω καθε μερα νεες αγγελιες φρεσκες απειρες...

Μου ειπαν βεβαια πως καποιος που ειχε γνωστο στην τραπεζα ειπε οτι ενα με καταγωγη απο Μανη , εκανε αναληψη απο ΑΤΜ στην τραπεζα κυπρου Νεου Κοσμου.

Οποτε σκεφτομαι , ας ρωτησω και εγω τα κοννε μου.....

Εμαθα λοιπον χτες (μην ρωτατε απο που)  οτι προκειται για την: 

Dimitrova Pavlova Nikolova
Ετων 31 
Σερβιτορα σε καταστημα στον Πειραια , με τηλεφωνο καταστηματος 210-2821ΧΧΧ
Κινητο δικο της 6994038ΧΧΧ
Το δηλωμενο σπιτι της ειναι στην οδο Καραβιά ΧΧ στον Πειραια
Το μαγαζι που "σερβιρει" ειναι στην Βουλγαρη ΧΧ στον Πειραια. ΤΚ.18533
Το ΑΦΜ της  3004654ΧΧ ειναι βγαλμενο στο Γυθειο (Δηλαδη Μανη οπως μου παν και στη διωξη ) 
Το διαβατηριο της ληγει το 2011

Ο ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ 2006 ! 

και τα θυματα της ακομα και μετα απο μενα 27 Σεπτεμβρη ειναι δεκαδες !

Μυλωνοπουλος
Νικολαου
Πετρογαλεος
Καικης
Κουτριας 
Μπαζακος

και αλλοι πολλοι με καταθεσεις απο 500 μεχρι 1200 ευρο για σκυλια Μαλτεζ και κλιματιστικα οτι λαχει......
Μεχρι και στις 12 -11 -2010 ενας ταλαιπωρος κατε8εσε 1200 για κλιματιστικο... και 13-10-2010 εκαναν αναληψη απο ΑΤΜ.

Ενας απο τους παραπανω ειχε δωσει και κινητο και τον πηρα τηλεφωνο....
Το ξερε και ειχε κανει μηνυση στο αστ. τμημα Ροδου και περιμενε και αυτος σαν κι εμενα....

Μου ειπε οτι και αυτος ακουγε τηλεφωνα να χτυπανε , να τον βαζουνε στην αναμονη για να μιλησουν με αλλους πελατες... να συνεννοουνται και καλα με μεταφορικες στο παραλληλο κτλπ (ετσι την πατησα και εγω) οποτε υποθετουμε οτι ειναι σε ειδικο χωρο και εχουν βαλει το στερεο να παιζει και καλα οτι ειναι εταιρια ....

Και θελω να σας ρωτησω τωρα...

Ωραια , βρηκα με πλαγιους τροπους τα στοιχεια που η διωξη θα βρει σε 2 μηνες....  αλλα δεν μπορω να τους τα παρουσιασω....

Τι κανω/κανουμε?

Να τα δημοσιευσω ανωνυμα στο ιντερνετ? 
Να στειλω mail στο zougla.gr?
Nα το πω στα καναλια?
Να πληρωσω να πανε να τους βρουνε?  ::  

Ποσοι ακομα θα πεσουν θυματα μεχρι να ξεκινησει η ερευνα?

Τι μου προτεινετε?

Εχω παρει τηλεφωνο ξανα τους απατεωνες και βριζομαστε χοντρα και αλληλοαπειλουμαστε.... ναι εχουν το θρασσος και το σηκωνουν και συνεχιζουν με τα ιδια τηλεφωνα και τα ιδια accounts....



Πετρογαλεος..... ειπα ε? Τωρα σε ειδα φιλε....εισαι Πετρος Γαλλαιος τελικα... χαρηκα...   ::

----------


## pedrogall

Φιλε μου ακριβως τα ιδια πιστευω κι εγω. Δεν προκειται να γινει τιποτα με τους ρυθμους που κινηται η αστυνομια, και γενικα ολος ο κρατικος μηχανισμος. Και οι απατεωνες θα συνεχιζουν το εργο τους ανενοχλητοι.

----------


## panteraz

Όσο και να με στεναχωρεί αυτό που θα πω, η μόνη λύση στο Ελλαδιστάν μας είναι να πας στα κανάλια με όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία...

----------


## Antigoni87

> Ωραια , βρηκα με πλαγιους τροπους τα στοιχεια που η διωξη θα βρει σε 2 μηνες....  αλλα δεν μπορω να τους τα παρουσιασω....
> 
> Τι κανω/κανουμε?
> 
> Να τα δημοσιευσω ανωνυμα στο ιντερνετ? 
> Να στειλω mail στο zougla.gr?
> Nα το πω στα καναλια?
> Να πληρωσω να πανε να τους βρουνε?  
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα, και καλώς όρισες έστω και υπ' αυτές τις συνθήκες στο φόρουμ μας  ::  
Πολύ σημαντικό ότι μαζεύονται κι άλλοι άνθρωποι και μιλάνε γι' αυτή την οργανωμένη απάτη, όχι επειδή θα κινηθεί η αστυνομία ή ο εισαγγελέας και θα μπουζουριάσουν τη Νικόλοβα αλλά επειδή ενημερώνονται πολλοί (ελπίζω) επίδοξοι αγοραστές και μπορεί να σώσετε έτσι αρκετά επόμενα θύματα...

Όσο για το τι να κάνεις... Το να πληρώσεις και να πάνε να τους βρούνε μπορεί να στραφεί εναντίον σου και δεν έχει και νόημα, οπότε θα έλεγα να το αποκλείσεις. Το να το δημοσιοποιήσεις όμως στην τηλεόραση (Ζούγκλα, πρωινές ενημερωτικές εκπομπές -όχι πρωινάδικα- και οπουδήποτε αλλού θα θελήσουν να σε ακούσουν, μπορεί να έχει αποτέλεσμα. Κατ' αρχάς θα πιέσει τις Αρχές. Επίσης μπορεί να δώσει κίνητρο και σε άλλους να μιλήσουν δημόσια. Τέλος, μπορεί κάποιος που ξέρει έστω και φατσικά τη γυναίκα αυτή από τον χώρο που δουλεύει, να βοηθήσει για να της γίνει κάποια ανάκριση.

Εννοείται ταυτόχρονη δημοσίευση παντού στο ίντερνετ, για να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος, και ίσως ακόμη λίγη πίεση στη Χρυσή Ευκαιρία να κατεβάσει τις ήδη υπάρχουσες αγγελίες που αποδεδειγμένα είναι απάτη... Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ευθύνη της εφημερίδας, αλλά όταν τους λένε ότι οι τάδε 100 αγγελίες είναι ψεύτικες, γιατί τις διατηρούν στα φύλλα τους και στην ιστοσελίδα τους;

Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση... Περιμένουμε να μας πεις για τις κινήσεις σου, τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Θεωρώ πως δε είναι καλή ιδέαη δημοσίευση των στοιχείων στα κανάλια,μόλις αυτη το πάρει πρέφα θα σηκωθεί και θα την κάνει λούης και μην την είδατε μετά.
Αφού ξερεις που μένει κ δουλεύει πήγαινε και βρες την μαζί κ με κάποιο άλλο άτομο που έπεσε θύμα της.
έτσι θα αιφνισιαστεί.
Εγώ αυτό θα έκανα.

----------


## vagelis76

Αφού δε βρίσκεται άκρη με τη ΓΑΔΑ γιατί δε πάτε στον εισαγγελέα υπηρεσίας όσοι περισσότεροι εξαπατημένοι και να του εκ θέσετε το πρόβλημα????
Νομίζω οτι εκείνος αμέσως θα κινήσει διαδικασίες και θα ζητήσει να πάνε στο γραφείο του αμέσως οι καταθέσεις σας και τα στοιχεία που έχετε καταθέσει.
Περιμένουμε νεότερα και ελπίζουμε η υπόθεση να έχει αίσιο τέλος.

----------


## dimitris1973

> Θεωρώ πως δε είναι καλή ιδέαη δημοσίευση των στοιχείων στα κανάλια,μόλις αυτη το πάρει πρέφα θα σηκωθεί και θα την κάνει λούης και μην την είδατε μετά.
> Αφού ξερεις που μένει κ δουλεύει πήγαινε και βρες την μαζί κ με κάποιο άλλο άτομο που έπεσε θύμα της.
> έτσι θα αιφνισιαστεί.
> Εγώ αυτό θα έκανα.



δεν του ψαχνουν δυστιχος....αυτο εμαθα   :sad:

----------


## dimitris1973

> Γεια σας  και απο μενα...
> 
> Δεν εχω σχεση με το αντικείμενο του Forum απλα γραφτηκα επειδη ειμαι το θυμα  με το λαπτοπ.... που αναδημοσιευτηκε το ποστ μου σε ολο το ιντερνετ...
> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/2010/1 ... nline.html
> http://www.freezlo.gr/blogs/prosoxi-meg ... elies.html
> http://www.elladanews.gr/article/446239 ... elies.html
> http://www.inews.gr/96/prosochi--megali ... gelies.htm
> http://www.imode.gr/2010/11/%CF%80%CF%8 ... CE%B1.html
> 
> ...


Φίλοι μου μίλησα με κάποιον  από μέσα από την ΓΑΔΑ όπου μου είπε ότι έχουν χιλιάδες απάτες καθημερινά και δεν προλαβαίνουν ….
Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει η ελληνική αστυνομία (και δεν το κάνει)όπως μου παραδέχτηκε είναι να δημοσιεύσει αυτές τις απάτες στη τηλεόραση μέσο του δελτίου τύπου …είναι γρήγορο  ανέξοδο ..και το βασικότερο ...ακούραστο…

Πάντως φίλε μου αν θέλεις να μου στείλεις με πμ τα στοιχεία ….ίσως  κάτι μπορώ να κάνω …..
Μπράβο σου πάντως που το προχώρησες μέχρι εκεί το θέμα …..


Και κάτι ευχαριστώ …οι αγγελίες από την χρυσή ευκαιρία βγήκαν τουλάχιστον στα ζώα..

----------


## warlock

Ρωτήστε έναν δικηγόρο αφού πρώτα μαζευτείτε 3-4 άτομα για να σας έρθει και πιο φτηνά για το πώσ μπορείτε να τουσ πάτε αυτόφορο και να σας φτιάξει μια μυνητήρια επιστολή κατάλληλη για το θέμα σας .Μην τους πλησιάσετε και μην τους τηλεφωνείτε .Μπορεί στην πορείαα να σας κάνουν κ αυτοί μυνήσεις για απειλή κλπ και να τρέχετε και να μην φτάνετε .
Καλή επιτυχία ...

----------


## pedrogall

κάτι ευχαριστώ …οι αγγελίες από την χρυσή ευκαιρία βγήκανυλάχιστον στα Και ζώα..το                                              Ισως εβγαλαν τις αγγελιες απο τις στηλες των ζωων, γιατι οταν πηγα στην Χρυση Ευκαιρια και τους τις υπεδειξα , τις βγαλανε φωτοτυπιες και θα τις εδιναν στο νομικο τμημα της εφημεριδας για να δουνε τι μπορουσαν να κανουν. Φυσικα και που τις αφαιρεσαν , οι απατεωνες θα βαλουν αλλες με νεα τηλεφωνα.

----------


## kilias

Πάνε να καταθέσεις τα στοιχεία σου που βρήκες από προσωπική έρευνα και στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής αλλά και στον εισαγγελέα υπηρεσίας η στον εισαγγελέα ποινικής δίωξης. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα κερδίσεις τους 2 μήνες που θα κάνει η αστυνομία να συλλέξει στοιχεία και να τα στείλει. Τα συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία θα τα δώσει βάση και θα ξεκινήσει η έρευνα νωρίτερα.
Επίσης βρες 2 'καλά παιδιά' πλήρωσε τους να τους πιάσουν και να τους κάνουν τόπι στο ξύλο...

----------


## papeipa

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1904592


he fits the profile.... Ισως ειναι ένας απο την ομαδα τους (εχω εξακριβώσει πως ειναι τουλαχιστον 4 ατομα...

Πηρα διώξη και μου ειπαν να παρω αυριο που θα ήταν ο αξιωματικός εκει.... 
Οποτε βλέπουμε...   :sleep:

----------


## vagelis76

*Έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη με το θέμα και την υπόθεση ????????*

----------


## pedrogall

Δυστηχως προς το παρον καμια εξελιξη , και αμφιβαλω αν θα δουμε καποια εξελιξη και στο μελλον.

----------


## weboffer

ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ!

----------


## vagelis76

Μιλήσαμε και εδώ....* Προσοχή στις Αγγελίες !!!!*

......φίλε, *weboffer* ελπίζω να καταφέρετε στο τέλος κάτι,εμείς εδώ σαν παρέα απλά μπορούμε να υπενθυμίζουμε τα γεγονότα συνεχώς για να είναι όσο γίνεται λιγότερα τα θύματα...

*Πέτρο* αν θέλεις ελάτε σε επαφή με το νέο φίλο μας μπας και πιέσετε περισσότερο...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μιλήσαμε και εδώ....Προσοχή στις Αγγελίες !!!! ......φίλε, *weboffer* ελπίζω να καταφέρετε στο τέλος κάτι,εμείς εδώ σαν παρέα απλά μπορούμε να υπενθυμίζουμε τα γεγονότα συνεχώς για να είναι όσο γίνεται λιγότερα τα θύματα...
> 
> *Πέτρο* αν θέλεις ελάτε σε επαφή με το νέο φίλο μας μπας και πιέσετε περισσότερο...


Βαγγέλη το πρώτο λινκ *Προσοχή στις αγγελίες* δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## vagelis76

Aς κρατήσουμε τα 2 θέματα αυτά ενεργά 
*Προσοχή στις Αγγελίες !!!!*
*Προσοχη ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ.*
για να ενημερώνονται τα μέλη και οι επισκέπτες που επιλέγουν ή περνάνε μια βόλτα από εδώ.Έστω και ένας άνθρωπος να καταφέρουμε να μη πέσει θύμα τους,είναι επιτυχία για μας.

Αν αποφασίσει η ομάδα διαχείρισης να το βάλει και στη Κεντρική Σελίδα θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα πιστεύω.Ο χώρος εδώ παρέχει πληροφορίες και ενημέρωση και δε φέρει ευθύνη για τα γραφόμενα μας,άλλωστε έχουν αναλάβει την ευθύνη των γραπτών τους οι εμπλεκόμενοι στο θέμα μαζί και εγώ.

----------


## weboffer

καλημερα, μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει στο email kostasy2011@gmail.com τα στοιχεια της νικολοβα ωστε να δω αν με αυτα που εχω εγω ειναι κατι ιδιο.

----------


## vagelis76

*Τελικά υπήρξε εξέλιξη....*
*συνεληφθη η d. Nikolova*


*Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ή έχει κάνει καταγγελία επειδή  έπεσε θύμα τους να επικοινωνήσει μέχρι αύριο το πρωί με τη ΓΑΔΑ και την  Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος στο τηλ  2106476405και να δώσει ότι  στοιχεία γνωρίζει.Είναι απαραίτητο και θα βοηθήσει τις αρχές για να  δικαστεί η Απατεώνισσα στο αυτόφωρο αύριο το πρωί. *

----------


## ARIA

αυτο που λες ισχιει... υπαρχει μια αγγελια η οποια λεει οτι χαριζει δυο μεγαλουσ παπαγαλους λογο θανατου και καλα της κορης.... και σου λεει οτι το μονο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να στήλεις χρηματα για τα εξοδα μεταφοράς ο τύπος είναι επαγγελματίας και τον έχω φακελομένο με στοιχεία και με φοτογραφία του μετά απο πολύ ψαξιμο... αν τα θέλεις πες μου να τα δεις μήπως είναι αυτός .... συνήθως οι πιο επιτήδιοι είναι απο την Νιγηρία....

----------


## pedrogall

Πριν 2 χρονια εγω , αλλα και πολλοι αλλοι πεσαμε θυματα μιας σπειρας απατεωνων που εβαζε στην Χρυση ευκαιρια ΄΄ μαιμου ΄΄ αγγελιες για πωλησεις ζωων , πουλιων , αλλα και αλλων πραγματων [ TV ,LAPTOPS ] κλπ. Σου ελεγαν να στειλεις τα χρηματα σε λογαριασμους διαφορων τραπεζων , και αυτοι θα σου εστελναν με κουριερ αυτο που ειχες παραγγειλει. Δυστηχως ποτε δεν εστελναν τιποτα. Εγω ειχα παραγγειλει εναν αμαζονιο παπαγαλο που ποτε δεν ηλθε. Ιθυνων νους της επιχειρησης ηταν μια Βουλγαρα ονοματι NIKOLOVA DIMITRINA. Εκανα καταθεση στην ΓΑΔΑ , και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα συνεληφθη. Αφεθηκε ομως προσωρινα ελευθερη για να δικαστει σε τακτικη δικασιμο. Εχθες λοιπον μετα 2 χρονια , μου εστειλε η εισαγγελια πλημμελειοδικων Αθηνων ,κληση να εξεταστω ως μαρτυρας κατηγοριας στην δικη που θα γινει στο ακροατηριο του ΖΑ τριμελους πλημμελειοδικειου στις 14 - 1 - 2013 ημερα Δευτερα. Σιγουρα θα εχουν κληθει και αλλοι μαρτυρες. Τε θεμα ειναι αν θα εμφανιστει η Nikolova , η θα την εχει κοπανησει στο εξωτερικο . Οτι νεα υπαρξουν θα σας ενημερωσω .

----------


## Assimakis

Χαιρομαι που θα μας ενημερωσεις

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σιγα μην εμφανιστει...

----------


## papeipa

θα ειμαι και εγω στο δικαστηριο δυστυχως φιλε μου ... για να παρουμε λεφτα πισω παντως δεν το βλεπω... οταν με ειχανε καλεσει για συμπληρωματικη καταθεση μου ειπε ο δικαστικος οτι αν θελω να τα παρω πισω πρεπει να κανω αλλη μυνηση  και πως αυτη που εχω κανει ηδη , ειναι για την ποινικη διωξη της .... (οτι να ναι ...) 
εγω παρακαλαω να μην μας αργησουν αλλες υποθεσεις διοτι εχουμε και δουλειες....

----------


## jbbabas

> θα ειμαι και εγω στο δικαστηριο δυστυχως φιλε μου ... για να παρουμε λεφτα πισω παντως δεν το βλεπω... οταν με ειχανε καλεσει για συμπληρωματικη καταθεση μου ειπε ο δικαστικος οτι αν θελω να τα παρω πισω πρεπει να κανω αλλη μυνηση  και πως αυτη που εχω κανει ηδη , ειναι για την ποινικη διωξη της .... (οτι να ναι ...) 
> εγω παρακαλαω να μην μας αργησουν αλλες υποθεσεις διοτι εχουμε και δουλειες....


καλησπερα σας,ας μου επιτρεψετε να σας εξηγησω πως δουλευει το συστημα που λεγεται αστυνομια-δικαιοσυνη.
1.ο δικαστικος καλα σας τα ειπε γιατι εσεις κανατε μηνυση για να τιμωρηθει η κυρια ποινικα οσο αφορα την απατη.οταν και οποτε γινει η δικη και καταληξει ο δικαστης στο να την τιμωρησει θα της ριξει καποιους μηνες φυλακη και χρηματικο προστιμο.αυτο σημαινει π.χ. 6 μηνες χ 5€ ή 10€ την ημερα (εξαγορα της ποινης) + χρηματικο προστιμο 1.500€. ΑΝ βρεθει ενοχη για την πραξη της,αλλιως αθωωνεται.
για να διεκδικησεις χρηματα πισω δηλαδη χρηματικη αποζημιωση θα πρεπει να κινηθεις εναντιον της "κυριας" σε αστικο δικαστηριο γιατι τα αστικα δικαστηρια επιλυουν διαφορες πολιτων που αφορουν χρηματικα ποσα.
2. μυνηση για το αδικημα της απατης: πηγαινεις στο αστυνομικο τμημα της περιοχης σου η ΓΑΔΑ (Διωξη Ηλεκτρονικου Εγκληματος ή σε οποια αλλη υπηρεσια νομιζεις οτι ειναι αρμοδια) και υποβαλλεις μηνυση κατα αγνωστου δραστη(ετσι γινεται συνηθως γιατι δεν ξερεις ονομα κλπ στοιχεια ή εναντιον καποιου αν ξερεις στοιχεια του).ο αξιωματικος ή υπαξιωματικος υπηρεσιας παραλαμβανει την μυνηση , της βαζει αριθμο πρωτ/λου και φτιαχνει διαβιβαστικο (εγγραφο) προς την Εισαγγελια.αν εισαι τυχερος και πεσει την ιδια μερα υπογραφη απο τον διοικητη ισως την επομενη μερα παει ταχυδρομειο.αν οχι την επομενη ημερα θα πεσει υπογραφη απο διοικητη και θα φυγει προς το ταχυδρομειο.οταν φτασει στην εισαγγελια θα παρει εκ νεου αριθμο πρωτ/λου , θα χρεωθει σε καποιον εισαγγελεα ή αντιεισαγγελεα και θα διαταξει να ξεκινησει η προανακριση με στοχο τον εντοπισμο των στοιχειων του δραστη. απο εκεινη την στιγμη σχηματιζεται δικογραφια η οποια επιστρεφεται στο α.τ ή στην υπηρεσια απο οπου ξεκινησε η μηνυση. με το γνωστο ταχυδρομειο επιστρεφει στο α.τ χρεωνεται σε αστυνομικο ο οποιος θα προσπαθησει μεσω εγγραφων που θα στειλει σε διαφορες υπηρεσιες-οργανισμους  κλπ να αναζητησει τα στοιχεια του δραστη και να του παρει καταθεση χωρις ορκο (ανωμοτι εξηγησεις).μετα απο ολα αυτα και αν εχει βρει κατι την επιστρεφει στην εισαγγελια ωστε να παει η υποθεση στο δικαστηριο. θα γινει η δικη μετα απο αναβολες με αγνωστο το αποτελεσμα (αθωωση ή καταδικη).
3.καπου διαβασα για αρση τηλεφωνικου απορητο,δηλαδη απο ποια κεραια πηρε σημα το τηλεφωνο,το ΙΜΕΙ της συσκευης που εχει το νουμερο του δραστη και αλλες χρηστικες πληροφοριες.αυτο γινεται μονο για κακουργηματικες πραξεις (ληστεια-απαγωγη κλπ)
αν διαταξει ο εισαγγελεας να σε ενημερωσουν οι υπηρεσιες κινητης τηλεφωνιας σε ποιον ανηκει π.χ ο αριθμος 69******** στελνει ο αστυνομικος εγγραφα στις εταιρειες ζητωντας να του χορηγηθουν στοιχεια που εχουν συνδεθει με το συγκεκριμενο αριθμο. οχι οτι τα στοιχεια που θα λαβει ως απαντηση ο αστυνομικος ειναι παντα τα αληθη αλλα κατι ειναι κι αυτο.

επειδη τυγχανει να ειμαι κι εγω μερος της "καλοκουρδισμενης "κρατικης μηχανης  σας ειπα πως εχει πραγματικα η κατασταση.
μπορει να πεσεις στον μα**** αστυνομικο που θα σε "γραψει" και δεν θα κανει τιποτα,μπορει να πεσεις σε διαμαντι αστυνομικο και να σε βοηθησει οσο περναει απο το χερι του,μπορει να πεσεις σε δικαστικο ακριβοδικαιο ,μπορει να πεσεις σε δικαστικο "λαδωμενο". δεν ειναι σωστο ομως να τους βαζεις ολους στο ιδιο καζανι.

και μια συμβουλη: το ιντερνετ ειναι εργαλειο στα χερια μας αλλα καλο θα ειναι να βαζουμε το μυαλο μας να δουλευει και να μην πιστευουμε οτι "προσφορα" δουμε.ας το ψαχνουμε λιγο παραπανω πριν δωσουμε τα λεφτα μας στον οποιονδηποτε. αυτοι οι αετονυχηδες υπαρχουν γιατι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι "προβατα"
συγνωμη αν εγινα κουραστικος.

----------

